# Guardians of The Animal Kingdom on Patreon



## windspan (Oct 21, 2017)

hi guys . Im creating neat comics on Patreon about anthro animals with super powers hahaha. Its not your typical superhero comic I assure you !


It would be nice if you guys took a look at the comic.

Ive put a lot of thought into the story . So enjoy xD

Jonathan Chimney is creating Guardians of The Animal Kingdom Art and Comic | Patreon


----------



## Baalf (Oct 21, 2017)

Sounds cool. I'll check it out in  a bit.


----------



## windspan (Oct 21, 2017)

thanks let me know how u find it xD


----------

